# 300er KG Rohr = Blumenkübel



## Torsten. Z (13. Apr. 2008)

Wenn man auf einen Sonntag nach einer anstrengenden Samstag Nacht nichts anderes zu tun hat, baut man(n) Frau doch gerne zwei neue Blumenkübel.
Man nehme dazu 1 ausgedientes 300er KG Rohr und ein 250er KG Rohr + etwas Olivenöl und natürlich Beton. Man bestreicht beide Rohre das eine Innen das andere Aussen und steckt sie zusammen, den Zwischenraum füllt man mit Beton aus. Nach der Trocknung Rohre entfernen das ganze sieht jetzt noch nicht wirklich gut aus also braucht man Granit Spry und Klarlack und fertig ist der Blumenkübel.


Und wenn die Frau zufrieden ist, bin ich es auch   Vorteil die Teile trägt so schnell keiner weg :smoki


----------



## jochen (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 300er KG Rohr = Blumenkübel*

Hi Torsten,

Ideen braucht der Mensch...

geil...


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 300er KG Rohr = Blumenkübel*

Wow!

Bin beeindruckt.
Du hast doch jetzt KG-Rohre über, oder?


----------



## Kolja (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: 300er KG Rohr = Blumenkübel*

Hallo Thorsten,

das ist aber schön geworden.
Olivenöl als Trennmittel? Das muss ich mir merken, so lässt sich ja einiges giessen.


----------

